# Scientists? Letter Claiming FDA Corruption Is Authentic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Scientists’ Letter Claiming FDA Corruption Is Authentic by Heidi Stevenso In January last year, a letter was sent to the highest levels of United States government by FDA scientists and doctors accusing top FDA officials and attorneys of violating laws, suppressing and altering scientific findings and conclusions, abuse of power and authority, and retaliation against [...]

*Read More...*


----------

